# C++ Vollbild



## Jens B. (20. Dezember 2001)

Hey, kann mir einer sagen wie man mit C++ einen Vollbildmodus programmiert (richtig mit Startmenü weg und so) ich will nähmlich ein game proggen und weiss wie so oft nicht weiter;-)


----------



## Jens B. (26. Dezember 2001)

*selber weiss ...*

ich habe seber rumprobiert und habe eine lösung !!!!
Mann muss unter den Formulareigenschaften einfach di Titelleiste ausschalten und kann das Formular so gross ziehen wie man will (noch grösser als vollbild, z.B. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sven_raven (26. Dezember 2001)

hmmm also du ziehst dein Programm auf 800x600 so groß, dass es ein Vollbild ergibt...
Aber dann kommt einer mitm schicken 21'er und der AUflösung von 1280*960...
dann haste die Arschkarte gezogen ^^ 
da gibts sicher noch ne andere Möglichkeit!


----------



## Xeragon (26. Dezember 2001)

Wenn's die (nicht unbedingt elegante) Method mit dem vergrößern sein muss kannst du dir auch einfach bevor du das Fenster erstellst die Größe des Desktops auslesen und das Fenster entsprechend anpassen. Allerdings solltest du dann auch die Größe anpassen, sobald sich die Auflösung ändert.


----------



## Mr.Undertaker (30. Dezember 2001)

Hi!
Also wenn du ein Game proggen möchtest, würde ich dir einfach mal eine API wie DirectX oder OpenGl empfehlen. Dann ist der Fullscreen auch kein Problem mehr. Es ist halt ziemlich Zeitaufwendig diese API's zu erlernen, aber wenn man es mal kann, dann kannste auch schöne kleine Spiele machen. . Brauchst mehr Infos zu dem Zeugs??


----------



## SQiShER (5. März 2002)

Schau mal hier nach. Stefan Zerbst hat ein sehr gutes Buch zur Spieleprogrammierung geschrieben. Aber auch auf seiner Seite findet man eine Menge hilfreicher Tutorials.


----------



## Celvin (5. März 2002)

Ja in der Tat...für Spiele ist GDI viel zu langsam. DirectX oder OpenGL ist da die einzig ordentliche Alternative.

Empfehlung:
http://nehe.gamedev.net


----------



## Glavis (9. März 2002)

Ich empfehle C/C++ mit DirectX von Markt+Technik!


----------

